
Most of your ideas will never take shape, and that's ok - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/2009/07/09/selling-fake-wishbones/
======
ktharavaad
>>>>when he overheard one of them say “well even I could do this”. <<<<

I guess I'm not the only one to make the "shitz easy" blunder
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=678501> which really kicked up a
shitstorm on the net =P ) and this disease doesn't seem to be limited to just
programmers.

~~~
wlievens
How did your weekend project go anyway? Didn't hear anything? (honestly
inquiring here)

~~~
ktharavaad
As I've mentioned here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=684343>

Since many think I'm being disrespectful towards the hardwork of others, i've
abandoned cloning SO and decided to write something else for fun.

As for what I did over the weekend. I didn't get as much done as i expected
but the project itself is coming along, as I have a working first prototype, i
will put it up somewhere and then post about it.

------
edw519
“well even I could do this"

I just said that to a software vendor yesterday.

He responded, "I'm sure you could. It took us 5 years. How long will it take
you?"

~~~
weaksauce
what was your response?

~~~
edw519
Let's schedule a demo.

------
TomOfTTB
The problem I have with the author's thesis is I think he puts too much faith
into knee-jerk impulses. For example, he says this...

"I have realized that ideas which remain unexecuted for long periods of time,
will most definetly never be executed.... The execution of an important idea
is almost immidiately initiated. "

The truth is there are a lot of things that can stand in the way of the
immedicate execution of an impoortant idea. That doesn't mean they should be
given up on.

Every good idea I've had required work to execute and there have been times in
my life where my job, personal life, or other circumstances didn't allow me
the time to put that work in. But I didn't give up on the idea because of that
and when the time came when I could execute on them I did.

Ideas should be judged on their merit not on the time frame they occured to a
person.

